# Is Michigan COs featured in any TV programs such as North Woods Law or Lone Star law?



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I was wondering if there is any game warden reality shows featuring our COs on cable tv?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes it’s called wardens. We were filmed up at Foote dam in the fall of 17’ when it first came out . It is on either the outdoor channel or sportsman channel.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

burbotman said:


> I was wondering if there is any game warden reality shows featuring our COs on cable tv?


https://www.outdoorchannel.com/show/wardens/videos/1465/4792


----------

